# Ford F150 skipping



## Jasper (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a 2002 F150 Super Crew, V8. It has a hesitation or skip when attempting to maintain speed while going up an incline. Doesn't do it when I accelerate. 

I changed the plugs and coil packs, still does it.

A few months ago the check engine light came on but then went back off before I could have it checked. Apparently this model doesn't store codes? Anyway, right after that it failed to start a time or two while on a camping trip. I could hear a clicking that sounded like a valve trying to open......appeared to be coming from the EGR vacuum regulator mounted on the firewall. I reset the cannon plug and tapped on it and it started. It started skipping soon after that. Could it be this valve? (Not really sure what it does)

Thanks!


----------



## Walkie Takie (Aug 14, 2012)

*02 ford*

could be just a vacuum hole leak???   are they bad looking and brittle looking ????    had a friend w/ the same problem 
  good luck   w/t


----------



## donald-f (Aug 14, 2012)

Replace the EGR valve.


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 14, 2012)

Mine started "skipping" when it rained.. Then it started skipping when I was going down the road.. 
Then it started skipping when I turned it on. 
When this would happen my check engine light would blink..

One day my car just shut off while I was driving. 
Luckily I got it pulled into a parking lot and circled a couple times before it shut off again. 
Each time it was started there was less power. 

Turned out it was my catalytic converter.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 14, 2012)

If it is your Cat converter, drive it around a bit at night and then look under the vehicle.  If the cat is reducing flow far greater than what it should, it will be glowing red from the heat.


----------



## mattech (Aug 14, 2012)

My 2000 f150 is starting to skip also on inclines and while maintaining. I am getting ready to change plugs, but last week the check engine light came one. I took it straight to autozone to get checked and the code read a bad egr valve. have not changed it yet though. let us know what you do to fix it.


----------



## gtparts (Aug 14, 2012)

The OBD2 connection is under the instrument panel below the steering column (near the fuse box, etc.). Borrow a scanner and check for codes. Do a search for the possible meaning of the stored codes. 

At this point, it could be anything from a cracked or unplugged vacuum hose, a bad emission control device(s), loose or compromised electrical circuit, all the way up to the ECM.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 14, 2012)

donald-f said:


> Replace the EGR valve.



Start here!


----------



## southgaoriginal (Aug 14, 2012)

my 01 did the same thing the codes read egr and all other kinds of things ended up being a broken vac line, it was right under the plastic cover ontop of the intake, i had to actually buy it from the ford place it was about 70 bucks.


----------



## bb17 (Aug 15, 2012)

Jasper said:


> I have a 2002 F150 Super Crew, V8. It has a hesitation or skip when attempting to maintain speed while going up an incline. Doesn't do it when I accelerate.
> 
> I changed the plugs and coil packs, still does it.
> 
> ...



The valve if near the brake booster is your canister purge valve  part of the evap emmissions system. If stuck open could cause a no start. If you used motorcraft plugs have seen a few plugs come off the shelf recently. pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## bb17 (Aug 15, 2012)

mattech said:


> My 2000 f150 is starting to skip also on inclines and while maintaining. I am getting ready to change plugs, but last week the check engine light came one. I took it straight to autozone to get checked and the code read a bad egr valve. have not changed it yet though. let us know what you do to fix it.



If you have the 4.6 engine before you buy an egr valve check to make sure the egr passage is clear. Simple to do and may save you about 100 dollars


----------



## Jasper (Aug 15, 2012)

bb17 said:


> The valve if near the brake booster is your canister purge valve  part of the evap emmissions system. If stuck open could cause a no start. If you used motorcraft plugs have seen a few plugs come off the shelf recently. pm me if you have any questions.



Yes, I believe that's it. Could something wrong with this valve cause the skip?

Thanks!


----------



## Stumper (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a 2003 Ford F150 and had the same problem you had, I replaced the plugs, coil pack, master air flow sensor, mechanic could not find the vacuum leak, found out that year of my truck had bad gaskets on the upper and lower of the manifold when Ford made it, he replaced the new improved gaskets and no more skipping and the check engine light is off, my old Ford running like a champ with 200, 000 miles!


----------



## mattech (Aug 15, 2012)

bb17 said:


> If you have the 4.6 engine before you buy an egr valve check to make sure the egr passage is clear. Simple to do and may save you about 100 dollars



yes it is the 4.6. How do I check the passage? Also the overall power has gotten really bad.


----------



## mattech (Aug 15, 2012)

Jasper, I don't want to hijacked your thread si I will just paste a similar one that I started a while back. Maybe we will both get a fix out of this.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=698198


----------



## Jasper (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's help........will let you know what fixes it. Trying the egr first


----------



## MCBIG (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey yall,mine has just started skipping too !!!F150 Supercrew 5.4
I havent had a chance to get the diagnostic check done on it yet,but from what everyone is telling me is that,there is an o-2 sensor that is/has gone bad.The guy from Autozone says that there is one upstream/downstream on the motor,and they could put it on the machine and find it.I hope I can do it soon,it just turned 150k but it still drives Great !!!!
Mike


----------



## calibob1 (Aug 16, 2012)

ten to one it's  one of the vacuum lines where all three join together.


----------



## bb17 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply. Had surgery last thursday. Jasper yes that valve can cause a skip but it is rare. Before replacing the egr valve unplug the vacuum source to it and drive it to see if skip goes away. Keep in mind the check engine light will come on and you will get a code p0401 for insufficient egr flow. 
Mattech the way to check for restricted egr flow is remove the egr valve vacuum source and apply vacuum to valve with engine running at idle. If passages are blocked you will not notice any engine change if not restricted engine rpm will drop and stumble


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 21, 2012)

Throttle body could be gummed up??


----------



## mattech (Aug 21, 2012)

bb17 said:


> Mattech the way to check for restricted egr flow is remove the egr valve vacuum source and apply vacuum to valve with engine running at idle. If passages are blocked you will not notice any engine change if not restricted engine rpm will drop and stumble



ok, here is what I did today....

I crunk the truck up, unplugged the vacuum line on top of the egr valve, no change in idle. I felt the vacuum line, no vacuum. I then took the red line off the dpfe sensor (solenoid) and had plenty of vacuum, so i reinstalled red line. with the vacuum line off the egr valve I took a syringe with a piece of tubing that would fit snug over the nipple and pulled the syringe,triggering the egr valve. the truck almost shut off, I pushed the syringe closed and it idled ok again. I didnt have any more time to do anything else so I put it back together. I did all of this within five minutes of cranking the truck, and it has'nt been crunk in a few days so it was cold. does this mean the DPFE sensor is bad since it was not allowing vacuum past it or is it only open at certain times.? I thin it does prove the line is not clogged atleast.


----------



## M80 (Aug 21, 2012)

No, it also has a EGR control valve that allows vaccum to the EGR valve, but I would replace the DPFE, it usually always fixes problem if the EGR isn't clogged, and you said it wasn't.  I've never replaced the EGR control valve.

I still dont think this is why it's skipping.  You replace that fuel filter yet.


----------



## mattech (Aug 22, 2012)

Have not changed fuel filter yet. Hopefully can pick one up in a day or so. That will be the first thing to do.


----------

